
Hierarchy of Isolation - ashitlerferad
http://adam.younglogic.com/2016/09/hierarchy-of-isoltation/
======
Animats
Their idea of maximum isolation is "virtual machine".

Beyond that are, at least, "dedicated machine in cloud cluster", "dedicated
machine in shared data center", and "dedicated machine in private data
center".

